# Will the AirPort Extreme Base Station work with Verizion FiOS?



## freaky (Aug 30, 2007)

I am tired of the POS ActionTec router that Verizon gave me with my FiOS service. Does anyone know if the AirPort Extreme Base Station can be used to instead? There's a big sticker on it that says their router must be used and if I use soemthing else my FiOS services may not work correctly. I use FiOS for my internet, phone, and tv. My parents also have FiOS and Verizon gave them a DLink router to use instead of an Actiontec so it seems like the specific router they gave me isn't really required.


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 31, 2007)

If you're worried, you could always do:

FiOS -> ActionTec -> Airport

Where the ActionTec would still be communicating with Verizon, but the Airport will manage the internal network.


----------



## freaky (Aug 31, 2007)

Which router would I need to go to to manage port forwarding? Have you used two routers like that before? If so, was your bandwidth (up/down) still the same? Did you have any problems?


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 31, 2007)

The ActionTec would be managing port forwarding by default, but you could have it forward all ports to the Airport Extreme ("DMZ") then use port forwarding on the Extreme. FiOS is fast, but it's still only up to 15 mb/s. Your network can probably handle 100 mb/s, maybe 1000 mb/s if the ActionTec is a gigabit model, and the Airport Extreme is newer. I use:

comcast router--> Gigabit Switch & Wireless AP 1 & 2

All computers have a static IP, but the comcast router still runs a DHCP server for guest computers. The comcast router also handles port forwarding because it is easy to setup. There is no bandwidth loss on wired connections, perhaps a few packet losses on wireless.


----------



## Kees Buijs (Sep 1, 2007)

freaky said:


> I am tired of the POS ActionTec router that Verizon gave me with my FiOS service. Does anyone know if the AirPort Extreme Base Station can be used to instead? There's a big sticker on it that says their router must be used and if I use soemthing else my FiOS services may not work correctly. I use FiOS for my internet, phone, and tv. My parents also have FiOS and Verizon gave them a DLink router to use instead of an Actiontec so it seems like the specific router they gave me isn't really required.



Does the router contain the modem also. If so you need at least a router with modem included. If the phone is hooked up to the router, you will need a router with the proper connection. If the router is separate from the modem, in general just take out the verizon router and try. Apparently it is not working properly at the moment, improvement is almost the result...


Good luck, Kees


----------

